# TUG Marketplace tops $60 million in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2022)

Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				




the incredible pace for 2022 continues with us now crossing over $60 million dollars in completed listings!





sell or rent your timeshare today without paying large upfront fees!


----------

